# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2018 - Updated June 14, 2018



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Massachusetts Port Authority Police Department*
Date: June 26, 27, 28, 2018
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Mass. Port Police Department for reservations.*
*
*************************************************************************************
*
Host: *Wheaton College Police Department*
 Date: July 16, 17, 18, 2018
Location: Norton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Wheaton College Police Department for reservations.*

**************************************************************

Host: *Peabody Police Department*
 Date: August 14, 15, 16, 2018
Location: Peabody, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Peabody Police Department for reservations.*


----------

